

Ask HN: Using Google adwords to snag consulting work - punch_card

 Let&#x27;s say I have a lot of experience in a niche software environment and would like to get into a consulting or development work. Example would be a gcc toolchain for a specific DSP.  In this case would a google ad (keywords of the chip manufacturer and model) help me bring in business ?
So someone is google searching for &quot;YoYoDyne 6502&quot; and would see my add for a toolchain or consulting.
Would this be cost effective ?
======
czbond
Try it and see. I can't imagine the keywords for "gcc" would be very high.
(especially something open source, and very niche). Other thoughts, rather
than adwords, would be to create banners and place them on niche specific
blogs for cheap $50/mo, and that could drive traffic too. Also, you could try
cold emails or calls from job ads, etc. This is 1% of the pie of ways you can
drive business.

~~~
punch_card
blogs are a good idea. thanks.

------
brudgers
For a specialized technical skill, linkedin might be better...at least that's
how my friend who's an organic chemist finds consultants during product
development...and how professionals tend to market me.

To put it another way, if I'm looking for a consultant who I haven't worked
with before, linkedin is eventually where I'll wind up, just based on names
that turn up in a google.

Good luck.

------
punch_card
s/see my add/see my ad/

